# Versandkostenbetrug Ebay



## RC-RACER (9. September 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte wegen einer Frage mal Rat einholen aber nicht gleich zum Rechtsanwalt gehen oder mich dafür in einem anderem Forum anmelden.

Es geht um einen von mir gekauften Artikel auf Ebay. Vor gut 5 Wochen habe ich einen Artikel ersteigert von einer Person welche 100% positive Bewertungen hatte, wie sich später rausstellte keine einzige davon als Verkäufer, quasi dessen erster Verkauf.
Die Lieferung zog sich nach Bezahlung 3 Wochen (!) hin, auf Nachfrage erhielt ich die Antwort das sich die Person im Urlaub befände und mangels Internet etc. nicht versenden könnte, naja was auch immer.
Aufjedenfall war ich durchaus angepisst als erst 3 Wochen nach meiner Bezahlung der Artikel eintrudelte.
Zum Artikel selbst kann ich sagen, dass dieser wie beschrieben ok ist. Ich habe ihn natürlich genau unter die Lupe genommen nachdem mich der Verkäufer schon durch den Versand und die Kommunikation verärgerte.
Daraufhin fiel mir auf dass die Ware als DHL Großbrief für 1,45€ verschickt wurde ich aber 4,10€ für ein DHL Päckchen (eindeutig angegeben) bezahlt habe. Das heisst dass der Verkäufer mich um 2,65€ abzüglich eventueller Verpackungskosten (Versandumschlag war widerverwendet) betrogen hat.

Daraufhin bat ich bestimmend aber wie immer freundlich den Verkäufer mir den Differenzbetrag rückzuerstatten und habe ihn auch sonst auf die allgemeine Unzufriedenheit meinerseits aufmerksam gemacht.
Der Verkäufer entschuldigte sich und willigte ein den Differenzbetrag zeitnah (wortlaut) zu erstatten.

Weitere 1,5 Wochen später, der Betrag war nicht eingegangen, habe ich dem Verkäufer eine Frist gesetzt welche morgen abläuft mir das Geld zu erstatten und mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht, besser gesagt darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Wie es aussieht wird der Betrag mein Konto nicht erreichen und ehrlich gesagt erwäge ich momentan trotz des geringen Betrages durchaus tatsächlich Anzeige zu erstatten einfach der Gerechtigkeit wegen.

Meine Frage lautet nun; seid ihr der Meinung das eine Anzeige begründet ist?

Fakt ist:


Nicht nur die Versandkosten sind deutlich zu hoch gewesen für die erbrachte Leistung, sondern...
... die von mir gekaufte Versandart wurde durch eine minderwertigere und billigere ersetzt. Wissentlich! (man kann einen Versandumschlag nicht als Päckchen verschicken)
Der Verkäufer hat das "Irrtum" selbst eingestanden und sich entschuldigt und zugesichert den Differenzbetrag zu erstatten,...
... aber trotz 2 maliger Erinnerung und Fristsetzung den Betrag nicht zurücküberwiesen.
SO WHAT THE F+++ IS GOING ON??


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2014)

Mal ganz im Ernst...

Genau für solche Fälle kann man jemanden auf Ebay doch negativ bewerten. Willst du dir wegen der 2€ echt die Arbeit mit dem Anwalt machen ?

Klar kannst du ihm jetzt irgendwie eins reinwürgen indem du das an deinen Anwalt abgibst, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre das extrem kindisch. Mal abgesehen von den 2€ hättest du ja einfach garnichts davon.

Gib ihm eine schlechte Bewertung und vergiss den Typen dann ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## RC-RACER (9. September 2014)

Eine negative Bewertung gabs sowieso, war ja mehr als schrecklich die Abwicklung.

Eigentlich stimme ich auch mit deiner restlichen Argumentation überein, ausser dem Punkt das es kindisch ist, finde ich nicht. Ich mache Betrug nicht an einem Betrag aus. Ist es ab 50€ nicht mehr kindisch? Oder erst ab 100€?

Die eine innere Stimme sagt mir halt "lass es sein, ist es nicht Wert (nicht geldlich gesehen)" die andere halt "der hat dich beschissen, du hast die Anzeige angedroht und jetzt ziehst den Sch***z ein". Und nein ich höre keine Stimmen...


----------



## Chinaquads (9. September 2014)

Wegen 2 € so einen Aufstand zu machen ist m.E. verkehrt.

Ich hab auch schon 6,90 Versand genommen und für 4,90 € versendet, der Weg zur Post und die Umverwackung möchte auch noch bezahlt werden.

Vergiss den Verkäufer, es gibt echt wichtigere Dinge, um die man sich kümmern kann


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (9. September 2014)

also ich geb auch immer 5 bis 3 euro fürs päckchen oder brief an aber bezahle dann bei der post immer nur die hälfte.
sollte dir ja klar sein dass das jeder macht um noch ein paar euros mehr rauszuholen...


----------



## donma08 (9. September 2014)

Wegen 2€ so einen Aufstand zu machen ist albern! Negative Bewertung, sei froh das der Artikel i.O. ist und Leben genießen ...gibt genug "echte" Probleme


----------



## mmayr (9. September 2014)

Ich finde die negative Bewertung schon überzogen. Sei mir nicht böse, aber dein Theater wegen 2€ ist albern!


----------



## HGHarti (9. September 2014)

Das ist gang und gebe.
wieschon gesgat wurde ,nicht nur das Porto auch der Umschlag kostet Geld


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (9. September 2014)

hat ebay nicht so ein "beschwerde" knopf ? Wenns dir um die Gerechtigkeit geht meldest ihn halt bei Ebay 


Aber für 2 Euro lacht der Anwalt dich nur aus sry.


----------



## yingtao (9. September 2014)

In den Versandkosten steckt mehr als nur das Porto. Da sind auch die Kosten mit enthalten für die Verpackung selbst, das Verpacken und das zur Post bringen. Weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das rechtlich ausschaut wenn angegeben wird das als DHL Päckchen versandt wird und dann abweichend als Maxibrief versandt wird. Wahrscheinlich wurde bei der Erstellung der Auktion aber einfach auf den nächst höheren voreingestellten Betrag geklickt um die Umkosten abzudecken und ebay schreibt da dann halt DHL Päckchen hin. Ich kann den Ärger verstehen aber wegen 2€ zum Anwalt zu gehen finde ich übertrieben und auf den Kosten für den Anwalt wirst du am Ende auch sitzen bleiben. Die Streitsumme ist so gering das kein Gericht das annehmen wird und dann müssen Anwaltskosten selbst übernommen werden. Ist es dir wirklich 200€+ wert (die können schon entstehen wenn man den Anwalt nur fragt, haben halt ne komische Taxe) um 2€ wiederzubekommen?


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. September 2014)

Dein Anwalt wird ca 50€ nur für einen Brief verlangen, damit du deine 2 Euro zurück bekommst

Negative Bewertung ist schon mehr als genug, besonders wenn es seine erste als Verkäufer ist. Leute mit vielen oder überwiegend negativen Bewertungen bekommen kaum was dafür was sie verkaufen.


----------



## Spookryder (9. September 2014)

hmm die sache ist halt schon ein wenig zwiespaltig,

ist halt die Frage wie oft diese Person das schon getan oder gemacht hat mit den Versandkosten ?

Wenn das schon Öfter und oder auch bei jeder Bestellung (bei der Person) so ist, dann sollte man schon mal drueber nachdenken zu einem Anwalt zu gehen.

Aber hast du denn nach dem du deine Frist gesetzt hattest nochmal nachgefragt ? (Menschen haben so eine Komische Eigenschaft solche dinge gerne zu Vergessen xD)

Ich wuerde es mit nochmaligen darauf aufmerksam machen Versuchen, also finde nicht das es sich wegen 2 Euro lohnt zum Anwalt zu rennen.


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2014)

RC-RACER schrieb:


> SO WHAT THE F+++ IS GOING ON??



Genau die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt als ich Deinen Post gelesen habe. Das ganze ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber wegen 2 Euro so ein Fass aufmachen? Schreibe das in die Bewertung des Verkäufers, dann sind andere Leute in Zukunft gewarnt. Das sollte doch als Genugtuung und "Schadensersatz" reichen, oder?


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Ich würde dich anzeigen wenn du so bei mir daher kommen würdest. 

Für die Versandkosten ist preis x zu zahlen. Wie der Verkäufer das zu dir schafft ist sein bier. Die Leistung die vereinbart wurde ist wichtig. 

Wenn versichert vereinbart und nur per brief verschickt und das teil geht verloren dann haftet der Verkäufer. 

Wegen 2 euro...
Also ich glaub wegen solch leuten wie dir geht der internethandel vor die hunde. Meine Meinung


----------



## thunderofhate (9. September 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich finde die negative Bewertung schon überzogen. Sei mir nicht böse, aber dein Theater wegen 2€ ist albern!


Wenn 3 Wochen Wartezeit nicht bereits ein Grund für eine negative Bewertung sind...
Sofern der Verkäufer eine konkrete Versandart angibt und sich nicht daran hält, ist es meines Erachtens auch ein Grund für eine negative Bewertung, es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein Versehen.
Jedoch ist es wirklich ziemlich überzogen, deswegen rechtliche Schritte anzudrohen. Bei diesem Betrag ist es einfach uninteressant.


----------



## watercooled (9. September 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon 6,90 Versand genommen und für 4,90 € versendet, der Weg zur Post und die Umverwackung möchte auch noch bezahlt werden.



Genau das ists doch. Ich verlange auch meistens 5-6€ Versand. An sich sinds nur 4,10€, aber verpacken und zur Post bringen tut sich das nicht allein.


----------



## trigger831 (9. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Genau das ists doch. Ich verlange auch meistens 5-6 Versand. An sich sinds nur 4,10, aber verpacken und zur Post bringen tut sich das nicht allein.



Exakt.  Habe ich seit 10 Jahren nur 1 mal nicht so gemacht und das war mein erster Verkauf.  Danach habe ich immer etwas mehr genommen, als ich selbst zahlen musste.  Als nicht gewerblicher Verkäufer ist die Bucht für mich aber eh nicht mehr interessant.


----------



## Uziflator (9. September 2014)

Ein Grund weshalb ich bei Ebay nie etwas gekauft habe.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (9. September 2014)

Verklagen ihn 
Damit der Anwalt auch mal was zu lachen hat, was für Probleme manche Leute haben xD


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2014)

Ich verkaufe viel über den Amazon Marktplace da werden automatisch 3€ Versand zum eigenen Verkaufspreis hinzugefügt auch wenn man meist nur 1,45€ braucht


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe viel über den Amazon Marktplace da werden automatisch 3€ Versand zum eigenen Verkaufspreis hinzugefügt auch wenn man meist nur 1,45€ braucht


Du Betrüger! [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## RC-RACER (9. September 2014)

Was manche hier für eine Auffassung von Gerechtigkeit haben ist schon merkwürdig.
Natürlich ist es sinnlos sich für 2€ einen Anwalt zu nehmen, ich wollte halt auch die Meinung von anderen hören.
Nichts desto trotz begründet sich der Betrug hier nicht wie viele schreiben auf der Differenz von tatsächlichen Versandkosten und bezahlten Versandkosten sondern vielmehr darin, dass die Versandart die gewählt wurde nicht erbracht worden ist. Das Ganze in Verbindung mit der mehr als schlechten Kommunikation und ewigen Wartezeit bringt einen schonmal auf die Idee eine Anzeige zu erstatten.

Naja wie auch immer, ich habe momentan leider keine Rechtschutzversicherung, wenn ich die schon hätte, wär ich zum Anwalt gegegangen. Manche nennen es Gerechtigkeit andere jemanden einen reinwürgen, mir egal. Betrug ist Betrug.


----------



## mmayr (9. September 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn der Verkäufer auf Urlaub ist, ist er auf Urlaub. 
Soll er wegen wir sofort heimreisen und dein Packerl aufgeben? 
Versandart hin oder her. Du hast es unbeschadet erhalten, oder? Wenns Schaden genommen hätte, hätte er das Problem lösen müssen. Warum zahl ich in manchen Onlineshops mehr an Versandkosten, als sie im Endeffekt kosten? Verpackung,....

Betrug, dass ich nicht lache! Rechtsschutzversicherung...die hätten dich auch ausgelacht.

Mach dir das Leben doch selber nicht so schwer!


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Also mit der Einstellung wirst du im leben echt erfolgreich sein.[emoji3]


----------



## RC-RACER (9. September 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn der Verkäufer auf Urlaub ist, ist er auf Urlaub.
> Soll er wegen wir sofort heimreisen und dein Packerl aufgeben?


 
Also ist es in Ordnung eine Ebay Auktion einzustellen und dann erstmal 3 Wochen zu verreisen, womit man den Käufer absichtlich fast einen Monat warten lässt obwohl man sich verpflichtet hat den Artikel innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne zu versenden?

Wie wärs mit der absolut kranken Idee, einfach die Auktion so zu platzieren, dass das Ende der Auktion mit dem Ende der Reise zusammenfällt oder man stellt Sie ganz oldschool mäßig einfach rein wenn man auch da ist zu versenden und zu antworten.

Wer solche Grundsätze nicht beherzigt hat weder bei Ebay noch allgemein in der Erwachsenenwelt was verloren.


----------



## mmayr (9. September 2014)

RC-RACER schrieb:


> Also ist es in Ordnung eine Ebay Auktion einzustellen und dann erstmal 3 Wochen zu verreisen, womit man den Käufer absichtlich fast einen Monat warten lässt obwohl man sich verpflichtet hat den Artikel innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne zu versenden?  Wie wärs mit der absolut kranken Idee, einfach die Auktion so zu platzieren, dass das Ende der Auktion mit dem Ende der Reise zusammenfällt oder man stellt Sie ganz oldschool mäßig einfach rein wenn man auch da ist zu versenden und zu antworten.  Wer solche Grundsätze nicht beherzigt hat weder bei Ebay noch allgemein in der Erwachsenenwelt was verloren.



Erklär das meinen Handwerkern, die mich seit Monaten warten lassen, weil sie aufgrund des verregneten Sommers heillos im Verzug sind.
That's life. Stell dich doch nicht so an, als ob's um Leben oder Tod ging.

Es sind 2 lächerlich Euro! Nicht mal eine Tasse Kaffee. Prinzipien zu haben, ist gut, aber man kann es sich auch zu schwer machen . Ich musste das auch lernen. 

Also, komm wieder runter und reg dich nicht so auf. Wooosa!


----------



## RC-RACER (9. September 2014)

Ging ja bei meinem letzten Post auch nicht um die 2€ sondern um die Wartezeit.
Die Sache ist jetzt gegessen. Dank meiner negativen Bewertung ist der Gute jetzt auf 50% postivie Bewertungen runter und verkauft so schnell nichts mehr.

Lasst euch nicht verarschen und Guten Abend noch!


----------



## thunderofhate (9. September 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Erklär das meinen Handwerkern, die mich seit Monaten warten lassen, weil sie aufgrund des verregneten Sommers heillos im Verzug sind.


Der Unterschied: Du hast die Handwerker auch noch nicht bezahlt! Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Außerdem weißt du, dass sie irgendwann kommen werden. 
3 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang zu verschicken, ist und bleibt ein Unding. Wenn man einen Funken Anstand hat, kann man den anderen wenigstens darüber informieren, oder als Zusatzinfo auf der Auktionseite.


----------



## RC-RACER (9. September 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Der Unterschied: Du hast die Handwerker auch noch nicht bezahlt! Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Außerdem weißt du, dass sie irgendwann kommen werden.
> 3 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang zu verschicken, ist und bleibt ein Unding. Wenn man einen Funken Anstand hat, kann man den anderen wenigstens darüber informieren, oder als Zusatzinfo auf der Auktionseite.


 
Und ich dachte ich bin hier der Einzige.. Sehe ich genauso.

Im Sinne deiner Signatur, lass uns die Sache beenden!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2014)

Versandkostenbetrug sehe ich da noch nicht unbedingt, vielleicht einfach nur Pauschal + Spesen? Für die Verzögerung ist es schon gerecht sich zu wehren wenn man x mal nachhaken muss


----------



## sfc (10. September 2014)

Ich habe mich schon wegen viel schlimmerer Sachen auf ebay ärgern müssen und da ich jedes Mal Verkäufer war, konnte ich nix machen außer ewig hinterherrennen , ebay einschalten und umständlich mein Porto wiederholen. Am Ende gab es für die Leute nicht mal den von ebay versprochenen Eintrag wegen Zahlungs- und Kontaktverweigerung. Nicht mal ne schlechte Bewertung durfte ich abgeben. 

Wegen zwei Euro so'nen Aufriss zu veranstalten, ist übertrieben. Mmn fällt das noch alles unter Versand. Wenn es die Ware erlaubt, ist es auch egal, ob nun Umschlag oder Päckchen. Ist beides nicht versichert. Erst ab Paket wäre das anders. Ich schlage auch immer etwas auf für Verpackung und Versand. Ist zwar meist gebrauchtes Material, aber dadurch wird es ja nicht gleich nutzlos. Neu müsste man da ohne Mengenrabatt ein paar Euro für hinlegen. Selbst ein Polsterumschlag kann schnell zwei Euro kosten, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat, den in nem größeren Laden zu kaufen.

Dass er dich solange warten lässt, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Aber da täte es mMn auch ne neutrale Bewertung, zumal er ja sogar ohne Notwendigkeit die zwei Euro zurückzahlen will. Ich hätte mich da einfach enthalten und gar nicht bewertet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2014)

Die werden sicherlich auch eine Rückabwicklung im Hinterkopf haben, da es für viele Leute ja ein Hobby ist mit den Spaßbestellungen.


----------



## RC-RACER (11. September 2014)

Eine unerwartete Wendung kommt in jeder guten Geschichte vor.

Genau am letzten Tag meiner gesetzten Frist, hat es die Dame (ja war eine Frau) geschafft mir per PayPal ganze 5€ zurückzuzahlen.

Da ich Anstand habe, werde ich meine negative Bewertung in eine neutrale ändern lassen wenns geht, zumindest setze ich ein positives Kommentar drunter.

Ente gut alles gut. *schnatter, schnatter*


----------

